# H.o Drag Strip Timming System?



## 69-gts-383-rag (Dec 27, 2004)

Anyone Know Were I Can Find The Trik-trax Timming System For A H.o Drag Strip I Am Building.....


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Try here!

http://www.wizzardho.com/


----------

